# It's a bit quiet in here



## Beanburger (Apr 14, 2010)

What the fuck happened to Bristol then?


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been thinking that tbf. 

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## Libertad (Apr 15, 2010)

Can you keep the noise down please, we can hear you in Cornwall.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2010)

It's all gone a bit grey outside, is that down to volcanic ash ?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been getting ready for a photo exhibition at Photographique in Bristol. It's a collection of pics by people who post in the Bristol group on flickr. 

Please feel free to come along - http://www.flickl.org

End of blatant plug!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 15, 2010)

It's still there. Look.

*points*


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been pulling down the Vote Conservative sign the landlord put on a pole in my front garden, just what you want to see when you arrive home.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> I've been pulling down the Vote Conservative sign the landlord put on a pole in my front garden, just what you want to see when you arrive home.



I never noticed that this morning!


----------



## Beanburger (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> I've been pulling down the Vote Conservative sign the landlord put on a pole in my front garden, just what you want to see when you arrive home.


I would consider that a civic duty!


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

My first thought was to set it on fire but I decided that arson in broad daylight on a busy road was a tad silly. It's currently stashed by the bins.


----------



## Beanburger (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> My first thought was to set it on fire but I decided that arson in broad daylight on a busy road was a tad silly.


I'm not sure I'm following your argument here.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

Beanburger said:


> I'm not sure I'm following your argument here.



seriously?


----------



## Beanburger (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> seriously?


Nah. Just fucking around.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

Beanburger said:


> Nah. Just fucking around.





If you know anyone with a woodburner, I've got some free fuel going!


----------



## Beanburger (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> If you know anyone with a woodburner, I've got some free fuel going!


I've got one! Maybe we should collect a load and have a tory-placard burning party!


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

Beanburger said:


> I've got one! Maybe we should collect a load and have a tory burning party!



corrected for ya!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 16, 2010)

I got mugged in Easton and have no money until my new card comes through.


----------



## Geri (Apr 16, 2010)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I got mugged in Easton and have no money until my new card comes through.



Whereabouts?


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm at home. I don't venture north of the river very often.

/lazy bastard.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2010)

Geri said:


> Whereabouts?


Bottom of Clifton Place on Stapleton Road.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2010)

It's well dodgy round there, I would not be too keen on venturing off the main road at night.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2010)

I wont be walking to the off-licence on my own again.


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 17, 2010)

sorry to hear that i_h_b - hope you're ok

us southsiders are all busy moving to other parts of bemmie


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2010)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I wont be walking to the off-licence on my own again.



I got mugged going to the Jamaican Good Food in St Pauls (now Tasties) to get beer once, got smashed in the head with a bottle.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 18, 2010)

LilJen said:


> sorry to hear that i_h_b - hope you're ok
> 
> us southsiders are all busy moving to other parts of bemmie



Was unhurt so could have been a lot worse.



Geri said:


> I got mugged going to the Jamaican Good Food in St Pauls (now Tasties) to get beer once, got smashed in the head with a bottle.



Bloody hell. Think i'd be afraid to leave the house if that happened to me.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2010)

A mate of mine got mugged by two little chavs down there once IHB, he ended up in a bit of a scuffle with them and they legged it without getting anything off him. Still shit though, I've never had any trouble like that in bris, mind you I'm a southsider 

On that note is Electrogirl ok? Havent seen her on here for ages, someone said she was having time off with the move to London and that but I thought she'd be back by now. This place is going down the pan and well, unless it pulls its bloody socks up soon I'm off as well 

Just kidding urb love ya really


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 19, 2010)

We should go for drinks again!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2010)

All out _Gang war_ in east bristol - armed ob patrolling again. It's like Sao Paulo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 19, 2010)

NO CAUSE FOR ALARM.

Obviously.


----------



## hermitical (Apr 22, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> I've been pulling down the Vote Conservative sign the landlord put on a pole in my front garden, just what you want to see when you arrive home.



When you going to pull down the big one next to the bike shop? Stepladders and a saw will be needed I reckon?


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 28, 2010)

hermitical said:


> When you going to pull down the big one next to the bike shop? Stepladders and a saw will be needed I reckon?


 I'm not against people sticking them up, just on my home turf. tbf I think there's something nicely ironic about having that one over a derelict plot and the one on the corner of Robertson Road on the outside of the b&b/hostel.


----------

